
Show HN: Make reports from your pull requests with Shipping Report - dereke
https://shippingreport.com/
======
dereke
Hi one of the developers here. We've found this a really good way to share
progress with our clients. It would be great to get some HN feedback!

~~~
brudgers
\+ I'd probably go ahead and move "How it works" to the landing page. It's an
important question for the target market. Maybe more important than the list
of features in terms of content (if so, put it higher up the page) because the
features emerge from how it works.

\+ On my laptop the Hero image takes _all_ of the screen height. It contains
almost no useful information. In part because the image of the report is a
lorem ipsum. Showing actual output would start to answer my most important
question, "what the hell is it?"...the other two important questions are "why
should I care?" and "how does it work?".

\+ The "elevator pitch" lacks clarity and sizzle:

    
    
      Communicate project progress
      from developer activity
      with just a few clicks
    

Maybe something like "Quick progress reports from Github commits"...though I
am just guessing at the Github part, maybe it's Trello, maybe it's something
else. Back to the "How does it work?"

Good luck.

~~~
dereke
Thank you that is really useful feedback!

